# $500 to spend at Lowes?!?



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

OK TLF,

I have a $550 gift card for Lowes that is burring a hole in my pocket. I am not a Lowes guy at all. I prefer Home Depot and or Menards.

So my question is... What would you buy if you had $550 to spend at Lowes?

PS: I am getting ready to do a full Reno this fall. Just throwing that out there.

Thanks,

Joey D.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What do you already have? I'm assuming you want to spend it on lawn related equipment?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

You can just sell it to me for $400 cash and shop elsewhere


----------



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> What do you already have? I'm assuming you want to spend it on lawn related equipment?


Yes, I am thinking lawn equipment.

I have all the basics.

Mower
Blower
Trimmer 
Shovels
Rakes
Edgers

Just curious to know if there are any big ticket items that come to mind for anyone.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would pull a Benjamin out of my wallet and use the gift card to buy this bad boy, given the storms that hit in your area:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Westinghouse-Pro-4200-Watt-Inverter-Gasoline-Portable-Generator/1000787334


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I would pull a Benjamin out of my wallet and use the gift card to buy this bad boy, given the storms that hit in your area:
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Westinghouse-Pro-4200-Watt-Inverter-Gasoline-Portable-Generator/1000787334


Now that could be a very good purchase 👍🏾


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Ego trimmer and blower or edger


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Ego trimmer and blower or edger


I thought Ego was exclusive to Home Depot.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I would go online and relive the Sears catalog days from my youth. Look at anything and everything (unfortunately they don't have a bra section at Lowe's.com). Especially see if they have free site to store shipping for the item. They have a much better selection on line than in stores.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Ware said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Ego trimmer and blower or edger
> ...


Wasn't aware of that. If that's the case, then there ain't a damn thing at Lowes that I need lol. Maybe a new fridge, cause my samsung is a POS.

.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I shop at Lowe's all the time. Get their credit card, get 5% off everyday.

Hit their sales, save big, and get the extra 5% off then too!

Just bought these during the Lowe's Fourth of July Sale:



This is where I wash the clothes, towels, and headband bandannas I wear when I mow the lawn, so it is sort of lawn equipment I suppose!

I got 35% off the dryer, and 38% off the washer. Saved $400 on the pair.

Yeah, that is why I shop at Lowe's - their lumber is much better quality. They offer free delivery on online purchases. Picked up the old washer & dryer and installed the new ones, delivered and hauled away for $38.

The only thing I buy at Home Depot is trash bags. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@FlowRider Got the exact same pair a few years ago. They've been excellent. I like that they don't have an electronic front panel that would cost $500 to replace.

I've found that lumber at Lowe's or Home Depot near me is hit and miss. We have a smaller 84 lumber that only stocks higher end lumber although you pay for it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> @FlowRider Got the exact same pair a few years ago. They've been excellent. I like that they don't have an electronic front panel that would cost $500 to replace.
> 
> I've found that lumber at Lowe's or Home Depot near me is hit and miss. We have a smaller 84 lumber that only stocks higher end lumber although you pay for it.


Thanks for that input! Yeah, I went with knobs because I don't want digital readouts - I just want clean dry clothes...!

Lowe's rocks on appliances - saved $1100 on a Frigidaire refrigerator with two ice makers (Texas) that has been sheer awesomeness.

I used to remodel houses, so I cut a lot of deals on lumber. 84 Lumber can get some amazing wood. I got No. 1 grade heartwood pine 2x12s from them to build an exposed wood staircase, and Canadian white pine tongue and groove planks that I used to replace old cheap 1970s paneling on a lakeside cabin I completely rebuilt.

The house was built from unmilled pecky cypress - completely stick framed in this amazing wood. I'm a big guy, and I could not drive nails into that wood with a 22 oz. framing hammer. Had to use a nail gun.

Anyway, if you work with the lumber managers, they will order you some choice wood. But you have to plan ahead and be patient, and pay in advance of delivery. But you get the best wood from the mills that way. I sold that lakeside cabin for double what I invested in it. The wood sold the house. It is now worth four times what it cost me.

The place is still beautiful. Bought it from some old folks and saved it.

Lowe's will order you some great wood if you work with them. Drop it right where you want it. Doors and windows too. I like shopping there.


----------

